# Anyone cook beans then dehydrate beans?



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

You know like when you have the boxes of rice and beans and that cooks in 15 minutes. It seems that the beans just rehydrate more than cook? Anyone do this at home? I was hoping to make some rice and bean mixes or bean soup mixes that I could vacuum seal and store. Thanks!


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. I am on a drying kick right now, I will throw some canned beans in and cook them up tommorrw and write hoe it works, if you want.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

It is obviously possible, as I have a couple cans of 'dehydrated, cooked pinto beans' but don't have any experience in doing it myself. Might be worth a try, tho! Jan in Co


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I would think it would work. In the past I've purchased dehydrated refried beans, so at some point I would think they would have been cooked.


----------



## Mulish (Mar 24, 2005)

I do it all the time. I started when my youngest girl was hiking the AT. She is a veggan, and on a low budget, so mom made all kinds of dehydrated meals for her. One of her favs was instant split pea soup. I would cook the peas in the solar oven till they were well done and very thick, spread them on freezer paper and dehydrate them, powdered them in the blender, and some seasonings and dried carrot and onion, voila, instant veggan split peas soup, just add really hot water.


----------



## derm (Aug 6, 2009)

Good idea. I think I am going to try both black beans and pinto beans and see what shakes out. I like the split pea soup one as well although I have not done any paste drying yet.


----------

